# Looking for fishing buddy! I got the boat



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Im looking for a fishing buddy to go fishing and crabbing with. I got my first boat last spring its a 17ft with a 90HP motor. The problem is I dont have a truck with a hitch to pull it with and im getting tired of waiting around for a family member or a buddy to lend me a truck or go with. So im looking for a buddy that has a truck with a hitch that loves fishing crabbing and enjoy being out on the water. I myself am 28, love fishing, crabbing ( water in general), and into hockey and into business. Im looking for someone like minded chill that knows a little bit about boating, helps when two people know when out on the water. Looking for someone thats up to enjoy the spring and summer and get out as much as possible during the weekdays and weekends. PM me if this is you. 

I am in richmond and I usually go out to tsawwassen with my boat.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the weight of your boat and trailer?


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't know. Its a 17ft the boat is fairly light. And the the trailor isn't that heavy either. A suv or a small pickup with a hitch will pull it with ease. If you like shoot me a pm with your number I'll text you a pic.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I would have jumped on your offer in a heart beat if my 5 month old wasn't being the worst sleeper in the world!! haha maybe next summer  do you fly fish?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I could go the occasional time with my van, my brother in law would be all over this opportunity if he had the vehicle. Does trailer have electric brakes? is it a 7 or 4 pin connector? My van is set up for both and tows up to 3500 LBS.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

@MEDHBSI hahaah I hear yah man maybe next year or a day or two this summer lets do it!

@Tiger Oscar Its not electric brakes and its 4 pin connector for the trailor lights and honestly the boat is pretty light and so is the trailor about 1500lbs. maybe shoot me a PM with your number and we can chat!


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

anyone want to take the boat out thursday? I was thinking of getting out doing some crabbing maybe in tsawwassen. If you have a truck with a hitch shoot me a message


----------

